# industrial guy doing residential - please help! :)



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have run ACWU in a house, essentially the same as teck only aluminum. Take the bonding screw out of the QO panel.

Why are you putting a fused disconnect in? What are you going to do with the branch circuits running into the fusebox? Put in a small panel, even like an 8/16. Use that as your main. Then you have two locations to run future circuits plus the existing ones.

On second though, I'm not sure if you would remove the bonding screw if the panel is fed from a disconnect...


----------



## shawn_g (Jun 18, 2015)

I guess I just feel weird not having a means of disconnect. Maybe I am better off with two panels. As for the circuits - I am rewiring the whole house, and everything will be rerouted to the garage. If I went with two panels, I guess the small one could also feed the laundry equipment and furnace.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

It sounds like you're not really moving the service, just the panel. Based on your description, the riser and meter base are staying in the same location. If that's your plan, why don't you change to a meter base with a main breaker? That way you can go straight to the garage from there and completely eliminate having electrical equipment above the washer. What about moving the riser to the garage itself? In any case you must bond the neutral at the first disconnect and remove the bonding screw in the panel unless the panel itself is the first disconnect.



> *10-204 Grounding connections for alternating-current systems (see Appendix B)*
> 
> (1) When a consumer’s service is supplied by an alternating-current system that is required to be grounded in
> accordance with Rule 10-106(1), the system shall
> ...


Also, having subpanels around the house is a good thing. Feed them with ACWU or aluminum AC90 and use dry location connectors so you can save on copper. Having one for the kitchen is the best. You could also think about having one near the bedrooms with a spare conduit going up into the attic, or having a small outdoor one.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

shawn_g said:


> I guess I just feel weird not having a means of disconnect. Maybe I am better off with two panels. As for the circuits - I am rewiring the whole house, and everything will be rerouted to the garage. If I went with two panels, I guess the small one could also feed the laundry equipment and furnace.


The main breaker on your main panel is your disconnecting means. Your subs can have mains in them as well. Sometimes it's cheaper to buy a panel pack with a few breakers than a MLO for a sub.

And it's definitely cheaper to buy a small panel than a fused disconnect. I have only put a fused disconnect in a house once and that was a very strange circumstance.


----------

